# Bagged CC's



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Post up pics of your ride and specs. :wave:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm sure many would agree this is one fine example of a bagged CC...

From Wuste:


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone know his setup?


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

06DC5 said:


> Anyone know his setup?


hot  ...in for more info


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I'm sure many would agree this is one fine example of a bagged CC...


----------



## SilkyMitts (May 18, 2011)

Awesome looking cc. It seems some of the cc owners are running MKV suspension setups....makes me want cc! Too tempting when they look like that lol


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

SilkyMitts said:


> Awesome looking cc. It seems some of the cc owners are running MKV suspension setups....makes me want cc! Too tempting when they look like that lol


cc suspension is almost exactly the same as mkv. The rear shock length has more leeway on mkvs than on the cc though. You can go super short on the mkv, but can't on the cc.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

The car was featured in PVW on 02/11... The bags themselves are Mason-Techs (who don't produce parts if I can recall) and the management is by Accuair.


----------



## clowncar25 (Dec 1, 2007)

DoctorDoctor said:


> The car was featured in PVW on 02/11... The bags themselves are Mason-Techs (who don't produce parts if I can recall) and the management is by Accuair.


yea, Mason-Tech is gone... my room mate had some technical questions for them and they basically said "sorry".


----------



## 06DC5 (Sep 9, 2009)

Any more?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

Fookerbobs aka nicul car


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Us2bA4dr


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

He should get back in a mk3 and do what he's doing with that CC.


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I'm sure many would agree this is one fine example of a bagged CC...
> 
> From Wuste:


:wave:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Not bagged but also a good looking cc if you want some ideas is adams cc


----------

